# Journalist looking for expats to interview...



## writer1979

Hi

I am a journalist writing a feature for a glossy women’s magazine. I am looking to interview UK women in their 20s and 30s who have decided to go and live in another country, at least in part because of the doom and gloom of the recession in the UK. This isn’t about just going travelling but about actually settling somewhere completely new for the foreseeable future. 

You can already have gone or be planning to go soon. There is a fee available for anyone taking part.

If this sounds familiar please email me at grahamkate[at]hotmail[dot]com

Thanks


----------

